# Salmon fishing in the "old days"



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I ran across this film (video) put out by the DNR in the early 70's. Kind of neat to watch. It is about 30 min long.

Watch the guys fishing the railroad bridge when the train comes LOL. They leave the fish in the middle of the tracks,, and then run back to fishing when the train goes past

Recognize anyone? LOL


www.vimeo.com/3779185


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Thank you for sharing. Sure brings back alot of memories.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Hey, the charterboat captain at the very beginning of the video....What was his name?

We went out with him one time. Quite the character. He passed away a few years back and I saw his old Pacemaker dry docked by Bunyan Town. 

Thanks for the video. Wow!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Getaway said:


> Hey, the charterboat captain at the very beginning of the video....What was his name?
> 
> We went out with him one time. Quite the character. He passed away a few years back and I saw his old Pacemaker dry docked by Bunyan Town.
> 
> Thanks for the video. Wow!


Looks like Steve Paslaski to me, some guys around the marina nicknamed him Ewok.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Yup. That's his name.

What a funny guy. We went out on his boat back in the early 90's. Did'nt catch much for fish, but we had a blast.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Miss the old snaggin days. Use to lift weights to get in shape for snaggin. Use to be kida comical too watchin all the drunks. WAs a wild time.
John


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Johnr said:


> Miss the old snaggin days. Use to lift weights to get in shape for snaggin. Use to be kida comical too watchin all the drunks. WAs a wild time.
> John


Looked kinda like this, huh?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

pretty cool video. neat to see a few spots i recognize.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

My father in law was a charter captain in the 70's, 80's, and 90's. Had the Bayview out of Frankfort. He has a lot of great stories to tell. We always get a bunch of laughs out of his old pictures too.:lol:


----------



## Scott501 (Jan 14, 2003)

That's a cool video. If I'm not mistaken, one of the fisherman tossing spinners for steelhead is Jim Bedford. He is one of the guys that made spinner fishing popular in Michigan. Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> Looked kinda like this, huh?


Wow, nice reminder. I used to catch Steelhead in that mess of Salmon snaggers. Lost a LOT of fish due to people casting dumbell-sized snagging "lures" over my line when I had fish on. Which was okay, because there were soooooo many fish to be had. I don't really miss the madness, but I would fish that little piece of water, at times, if I could.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice share with the old dnr video. Holy mess of snaggers. Would have been combat fishing at its finest. Loved the dood with the garbage bag taped over his cast hobbling out on crutches so he could snag.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Great video! Was that Boehr making a bust?


----------

